# Tournament Style Paintball Team in BKK



## Joey81 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello there, my name's Joey and I'm new here.

A little about my person:

I'm 30 yrs old, born and raised in Germany, but have been living in Thailand for close to 10 years now.

I recently gotten into playing paintball, and developed from playing every once in a few months, to playing once a week, becoming a member of an international PB Team and playing tournaments.

We recently lost some of our core members, so I was wondering if there were any ppl on this forum that would be interested in joining us. It would be great if you already have your own gear and some experience, since most of the remaining members are still pretty new to the sport.

Our team right now consists of myself (thai/german), 2 dutchies and 2 thais. We mainly use English to communicate.

Should you be interested, post in here or shoot me a pm and we can set up a date to play/train together.

Hope this is the right place to post something like this, if not, please forgive me.


----------

